# Antrim Hospital - First Midwife Appointment



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all

I got a natural BFP a few weeks ago, just as I was about to start my 4th cycle of IVF. 

I have got an appointment in for the Midwife at Antrim and am just wondering if I will get a dating scan?  I will be about 9 and a half weeks all being well.  Just dying to see a heartbeat and to know that everything is ok, but not sure how the midwife appts work.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi jomag, how are you keeping? mw appointment you'll will just fill out forms and go over yours and dh medical history.  you will have to take a urine sample, check weight, height and they may do your bloods.  I had my mw last tues, and i got my date on sat for my scan (which i thought was quick). hth honey lmk xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi lmk - thanks for that.  I'm just so anxious to get a scan!!!  Really need to see evidence that this is really happening.  I find it hard believing it all when I have no bump and no big symptoms to speak of.

Glad things are going well with you.  Look forward to hearing how your scan goes.

Jo


----------

